# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  टेलर स्विफ़्ट के गाए गाने

## dkj

*टेलर स्विफ़्ट के गाए गाने *

----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj



----------


## dkj

BABY DON'T BREAK MY HEART SLOW tekst

I like the way you wanted me
 Every night for so long baby
 I like the way you needed me
 Every time things got rocky

 I was believing in you
 Was I mistaken do you mean
 Do you mean what you say
 When you say our love could last forever

 (Chorus)
 But I'd rather you be mean than love and lie
 I'd rather hear the truth and have to say goodbye
 I'd rather take a blow at least then I would know
 But baby don't you break my heart slow

 I like the way you'd hold me
 Every night for so long baby
 I like the way you'd sing to me
 Every time things got rocky


 I was believing in you
 Was I mistaken do you say
 Do you say what you mean
 When you say our love could last forever

 (Chorus)
 Cause I'd rather you be mean than love and lie
 I'd rather hear the truth and have to say goodbye
 I'd rather take a blow at least then I would know
 But baby don't you break my heart slow

 (Bridge)
 You would run around and lead me on forever
 While I stay at home still thinking we're together
 I wanted our love to last forever

 (Chorus)
 But I'd rather you be mean than love and lie
 I'd rather hear the truth and have to say goodbye
 I'd rather take a blow at least then I would know
 But baby don't you break my heart slow
 Baby don't you break my heart slow[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## dkj

AMERICAN GIRL tekst

American Girl lyrics

 She was an American girl
 Raised on promises
 She couldn't help thinking that there was a little more 
 to life
 Somewhere else
 After all it was a great big world
 With lots of places to run to
 And if she had to die tryin'
 She had one little promise she was gonna keep
 Oh yeah, all right
 Take it easy baby
 Make it last all night
 She was an American girl
 It was kind of cold that night
 She stood alone on the balcony
 She could hear the cars roll by
 Out on four forty one like waves crashing on the beach
 And for one desperate moment there
 She crept back in her memory
 God, it's so painful when something that's so close
 Is still so far out of reach

----------


## dkj

> TELL ME WHY tekst
> 
> Songwriters: Rose, Liz; Swift, Taylor Alison;I took a chance, I took a shot
>  And you might think I'm bulletproof but I'm not
>  You took a swing, I took it hard
>  And down here from the ground, I see who you are
> 
>  I'm sick and tired of your attitude
>  I'm feeling like I don't know you
> ...

----------


## dkj

> YOU'RE NOT SORRY tekst
> 
> Songwriters: Swift, Taylor Alison;All this time I was wasting
>  Hoping you would come around
>  I've been giving out chances every time
>  And all you do is let me down
> 
>  And it's taking me this long
>  Baby but I figured you out
> ...

----------


## dkj

LAST KISS tekst

Songwriters: Swift, Taylor;



 I still remember the look on your face
 Been through the darkness at 1:58
 The words that you whispered for just us to know
 You told me you loved me so why did you go away, go away

 I do recall now the smell of the rain
 Fresh on the pavement, I ran off the plane
 That July 9th the beat of your heart
 It jumps through your shirt, I can still feel your arms

 But now I'll go sit on the floor wearing your clothes
 All that I know is I don't know
 How to be something you miss

 Never thought we'd have a last kiss
 Never imagined we'd end like this
 Your name, forever the name on my lips

 I do remember the swing of your step
 The life of the party, you're showing off again
 And I roll my eyes and then you pulled me in
 I'm not much for dancing but for you did

 Because I loved your handshake, meeting my father
 I love how you walk with your hands in your pockets
 How you'd kiss me when I was in the middle of saying something
 There's not a day I don't miss those rude interruptions

 And I'll go, sit on the floor wearing your clothes
 All that I know is I don't know
 How to be something you miss

 Never thought we'd have a last kiss
 Never imagined we'd end like this
 Your name, forever the name on my lips, ohh

 So I'll watch your life in pictures like I used to watch you sleep
 And I'll feel you forget me like I use to feel you breathe
 And I'll keep up with our old friends just to ask them how you are
 Hope it's nice where you are

 And I hope the sun shines and it's a beautiful day
 And something reminds you, you wish you had stayed
 We can plan for a change in weather and time
 I never planned on you changing your mind

 So, I'll go, sit on the floor wearing your clothes
 All that I know is I don't know
 How to be something you miss

 I never thought we'd ever last kiss
 Never imagined we'd end like this
 Your name, forever the name on my lips
 Just like our last kiss, forever the name on my lips
 Forever the name on my lips, just like our last

----------


## dkj

INNOCENT tekst

I guess you really did it this time
 Left yourself in your warpath
 Lost your balance on a tightrope
 Lost your mind tryin' to get it back

 Wasn't it easier in your lunchbox days?
 Always a bigger bed to crawl into
 Wasn't it beautiful when you believed in everything?
 And everybody believed in you?

 It's all right, just wait and see
 Your string of lights is still bright to me
 Oh, who you are is not where you've been
 You're still an innocent
 You're still an innocent

 There's some things you can't speak of
 But tonight you'll live it all again
 You wouldn't be shattered on the floor now
 If only you would sing what you know now then

 Wasn't it easier in your firefly-catchin' days?
 And everything out of reach, someone bigger brought down to you
 Wasn't it beautiful runnin' wild 'til you fell asleep?
 Before the monsters caught up to you?

 It's all right, just wait and see
 Your string of lights is still bright to me
 Oh, who you are is not where you've been
 You're still an innocent

 It's okay, life is a tough crowd
 32, and still growin' up now
 Who you are is not what you did
 You're still an innocent

 Time turns flames to embers
 You'll have new Septembers
 Every one of us has messed up too

 Lives change like the weather
 I hope you remember
 Today is never to late to
 Be brand new

 It's all right, just wait and see
 Your string of lights are still bright to me
 Oh, who you are is not where you've been
 You're still an innocent

 It's okay, life is a tough crowd
 32, and still growin' up now
 Who you are is not what you did
 You're still an innocent

----------

